# New Audi Brand World at Allainz Arena in Munich



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Editor's note: This new Brand world is in the Munich area, a beautiful city worth a visit and just one more Audi site to see while in the area picking up your new car. * 
*- Thrilling info tour of the company and cars on 200 square metres
- Even more attractive offering after alterations made in July 2006
- Almost 6,000 visitors at each home match of FC Bayern München*
For many football fans, a visit to Munich’s Allianz Arena is combined with a small tour of the world of AUDI AG: during a home match of Audi’s partner FC Bayern München, almost 6,000 people use the opportunity to visit the brand world in which Audi, since the official opening in 2005, has been presenting a tour d’horizon of the company and the vehicles in an area covering more than 200 square metres. As part of a conversion project this past July, the available space and offering displayed on level 3 in the eastern wing were redesigned to be even more attractive than before.
Visitors have the opportunity to personally configure their dream Audi at an online terminal. Multi-lingual customer advice, diverse options to obtain information and the sale of fashionable accessories of quattro GmbH complement the extensive offering. For those desiring a live experience of Audi’s sportiness: the Audi TT Coupé 2.0 TFSI quattro in brillant red is being showcased at the brand world.
Ftting the environment, Audi of course offers a number of activities: visitors can predict the score of a match to win a purchasing voucher, for example, or try kicking the ball into a wall-mounted goal. Audi’s brand world is open daily from 10 a.m. to 6 p.m., and on days with football matches for two hours before kick-off and one hour after the match has ended.
Gallery here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...Arena#


----------

